# So, apparently Carvin is coming out with a Jason Becker sig.



## potatohead (May 9, 2012)

Just posted on the Carvin boards by a web admin;



> That's close. There will be an official announcement very soon. Stay tuned


 
Jason also mentioned it on his Facebook page. 

http://carvinbbs.com/viewtopic.php?t=31856









Sweeeeet


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 9, 2012)

I don't have the money for one, but...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 9, 2012)

Ffffuck yes


----------



## Church2224 (May 9, 2012)

2012 Has been an awesome year for guitars, and it just keeps getting better and better, especially with this new baby. 

I hope it does justice for Jason. If any one deserves a signature guitar it is him.


----------



## Zado (May 9, 2012)

I hope it won't be too different from this one


----------



## potatohead (May 9, 2012)

Zado said:


> I hope it won't be too different from this one


 
This guitar is truly what hooked me on Carvin. Absolutely stunning. Walnut wings and clear back, too.


----------



## snowblind56 (May 9, 2012)

I just wish they could use the old Jackson-style headstock for this instead of the one that they use now that is slightly modified. 

That being said, I would prefer a replica of his Hurricane guitar that is pictured on his Perpetual Burn cd...


----------



## Papaoneil (May 9, 2012)

Yes, Yes, a guitar I have been waiting on,


----------



## Danukenator (May 9, 2012)

Damn it. Desire to save for OAF custom being tested....the gas...it's choking me!


----------



## Lagtastic (May 9, 2012)

Sign me up, been trying to decide on a nice Carvin.


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 9, 2012)

I wish I could comment on this  but Carvin will please a lot of fans.


----------



## Hollowway (May 9, 2012)

So, what, am I really the only one wishing it was this one??






I realize it's not Carvin, but dang it, THAT is a Jason Becker guitar.


----------



## Relinquish69 (May 9, 2012)

this would definitely help put carvin back on the map. that guitar is legendary.


----------



## wakjob (May 9, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> So, what, am I really the only one wishing it was this one??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn skimmpy, now that's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## Papaoneil (May 9, 2012)

I wanted that Paradise Guitar but sadly when I got the cash for it, it vanished, sad times


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (May 9, 2012)

Oh noes, that's where my money is goin  stop it Carvin!!!


----------



## engage757 (May 9, 2012)

I have played the Carvin Jason Becker tribute. Commissioned by Rob_l, one of two, rob has one and Jason has the other. Carvin would be nothing less than ignorant to change a single thing on that guitar. But, if they do make it, they need to bring Rob into the design process. Plain and simple. Besides, anything will be better than that hideous Paradise guitar. I understand the reason behind the design, but in no way would I ever consider spending money on that travesty. Cool idea, but ugly.


----------



## Hollowway (May 9, 2012)

So what is the difference between this and a regular blue DC127? I mean, I'm happy to give Jason a cut of what the sig costs, but this isn't really different from a normal Carvin build, is it? Or is there something different that I can't see?


----------



## CapinCripes (May 9, 2012)

whelp looks like there is indeed a carvin in my future. also it's about damn time they made a Jason Becker model.


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 9, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> So what is the difference between this and a regular blue DC127? I mean, I'm happy to give Jason a cut of what the sig costs, but this isn't really different from a normal Carvin build, is it? Or is there something different that I can't see?



Jason's Carvins were basically normal production ones, but circa 1989-91. In other words, the specifications were different than today's Carvins. That one he's pictured with in this thread was an '89 DC127 with an all-maple body and 24.75" scale--the first of which you don't see very often on Carvins anymore, and the latter of which you can't get at all from Carvin nowadays. 

You also can't get the Jackson imitation headstock from that '89 anymore, but that's a copyright/trademark issue, and I'm sure Carvin couldn't do that on the tribute guitar even if they wanted to. 

Carvins from that era also had thinner "shreddier" necks than they do now. They feel and play substantially different than a modern Carvin.

I'll be curious to see what lengths Carvin goes to in order to recreate Jason's guitars. If it's simply a blue DC127 with flame top and maple board, then it's merely something you can get already from them.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 9, 2012)

Now this is a nice Carvin. I would definitely consider buying one.


----------



## Ironbird (May 9, 2012)

The one in the original picture looks like it has a Kahler on it, what bridge is that?


----------



## Pav (May 9, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> So, what, am I really the only one wishing it was this one??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, Jackson made a CS prototype of basically that exact same thing, I'm surprised someone hasn't turned it into a production model.

Jason Becker is one of my idols on so many levels. I've never payed much attention to Carvins because they never really struck me for any reason, but if the final product is as sexy as it should be and some of the proceeds go to support Jason, it will be my first one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 9, 2012)

Ironbird said:


> The one in the original picture looks like it has a Kahler on it, what bridge is that?



Looks like a Kahler 2300 to me.


----------



## GSingleton (May 10, 2012)

I had never heard of him, but I looked up clips of him and wow he killed it....but then I found an interview and saw what the disease has done. I cried a little. It is so sad.  Such a talent.


----------



## Dooky (May 10, 2012)

DEFINITELY BUYING!!!!!!!! Man I'm excited for this!!!!


----------



## Pav (May 10, 2012)

GSingleton said:


> I had never heard of him


If you're a guitarist, you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## soliloquy (May 10, 2012)

am i the only one who doesn't see the difference between a becker sig at a regular ST?
just get an ST with blue top, flamed maple board, black hardware, and you've got the exact guitar becker had/has. 

when holdsworth had a guitar, it was different
when boomberg had a bass, it was different
when gamble had a guitar, it too was different
even neil zaza had the holdsworth headstock and 24 frets (first of both)

a becker guitar...i dont get it

not that i'm hating on carvin or anything, but i dont get the point of this move


----------



## Hollowway (May 10, 2012)

GSingleton said:


> I had never heard of him, but I looked up clips of him and wow he killed it....but then I found an interview and saw what the disease has done. I cried a little. It is so sad.  Such a talent.



Yeah, tragic, not just because he was such a good player, but because by all accounts he is such a nice guy. And his dad is super cool how he takes care of him, and they came up with this eye-movement code for talking, etc. On the guitar side, download the tabs for Perpetual Burn, Serrana and Altitudes. IMO that's pretty much the only thing you'll need to practice for the rest of your life. It's all in there.


----------



## CapinCripes (May 10, 2012)

jacksonplayer said:


> 24.75" scale
> 
> Carvins from that era also had thinner "shreddier" necks than they do now. They feel and play substantially different than a modern Carvin.



both of these would make my day. the only reason why I havn't sprung on a Carvin is I feel their current necks arn't quite thin enough. and seeing as a prefer a 24.75 scale that would be another bonus.


----------



## Pav (May 10, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> am i the only one who doesn't see the difference between a becker sig at a regular ST?
> just get an ST with blue top, flamed maple board, black hardware, and you've got the exact guitar becker had/has.
> 
> when holdsworth had a guitar, it was different
> ...


You see no point in immortalizing an incredibly skilled, influential guitarist whose playing career was cut tragically short by a debilitating disease? 

Um...not to be a dick, but do you have a heart?


----------



## Seven (May 10, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> am i the only one who doesn't see the difference between a becker sig at a regular ST?
> just get an ST with blue top, flamed maple board, black hardware, and you've got the exact guitar becker had/has.
> 
> when holdsworth had a guitar, it was different
> ...



As already stated, Jason's era Carvin had a thinner neck than offered now, a Kahler and a shorter scale that you can't get on a modern Carvin. There has been a slight variation in the body shape too apparently. 

If they replicate his guitar down to these features I will be buying one.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 10, 2012)

Around the year I first bought a Carvin and yes, they were different back then.

Should I have the cash and it's true to the original specs then yes, I shall be getting one.


----------



## Ironbird (May 10, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks like a Kahler 2300 to me.



That's what I thought. It would be a shame if the new signature model had a Floyd, since there are WAY too many guitars with Floyds these days!


----------



## Zado (May 10, 2012)

GSingleton said:


> I had never heard of him, but I looked up clips of him and wow he killed it....but then I found an interview and saw what the disease has done. I cried a little. It is so sad.  Such a talent.


 they're making a movie about him too...it's called "Jason Becker:not dead yet"

Official site :: Home

you can follow it also via facebook


----------



## snowblind56 (May 10, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> am i the only one who doesn't see the difference between a becker sig at a regular ST?
> just get an ST with blue top, flamed maple board, black hardware, and you've got the exact guitar becker had/has.
> 
> when holdsworth had a guitar, it was different
> ...



Here is a link to Rob_L's NGD post for his Carvin Jason Becker Tribute. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-becker-tribute-one-off-new-v3-head-boot.html

Apparently they dug up the old build sheets for it and there are some options that they don't do any more like 1/2" radius body edges and stuff like that.

Also, like it's mentioned in Rob_L's post, his is a "Tribute". A mash-up of two different guitars, and not an exact replica of the old Carvin. I'm not sure if the new sig will be like Rob_L's or and exact replica of the old one.


----------



## engage757 (May 10, 2012)

snowblind56 said:


> Here is a link to Rob_L's NGD post for his Carvin Jason Becker Tribute. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-becker-tribute-one-off-new-v3-head-boot.html
> 
> Apparently they dug up the old build sheets for it and there are some options that they don't do any more like 1/2" radius body edges and stuff like that.
> 
> Also, like it's mentioned in Rob_L's post, his is a "Tribute". A mash-up of two different guitars, and not an exact replica of the old Carvin. I'm not sure if the new sig will be like Rob_L's or and exact replica of the old one.



yeah, and it is fucking amazing. 

Not sure if he will let Mark use the exact specs from that or not.


----------



## soliloquy (May 10, 2012)

Pav said:


> You see no point in immortalizing an incredibly skilled, influential guitarist whose playing career was cut tragically short by a debilitating disease?
> 
> Um...not to be a dick, but do you have a heart?







Seven said:


> As already stated, Jason's era Carvin had a thinner neck than offered now, a Kahler and a shorter scale that you can't get on a modern Carvin. There has been a slight variation in the body shape too apparently.
> 
> If they replicate his guitar down to these features I will be buying one.





when rob_l got his guitar, the ST version didn't exist, therefore he had to get a DC series. as such, it was a tribute. a few years later, carvin reintroduced the ST series, and just like that, you can make the guitar again. sure, carvin doesn't have a khaler (yet), and that 1/2 radius body is another thing. but to me, it seems like 'if you change the color of a guitar, you can have his sig' kind of thing. 

i'm not saying becker doesn't deserve a sig. i'm just saying its odd of carvin to offer that since people can spec a guitar like that minus the khaler and the 1/2 radii body for a few years anyways.




EDIT: okay, so its a tribute, not a sig. whatever. now tell me the difference between this:
http://www.carvinguitars.com/catalog/guitars/jb200c

vs this
http://www.carvinguitars.com/catalog/guitars/st300


other than the truss rod...the ST has existed for a few years now. if you ordered it last year, or the year before, had made it to the same specs, you could have gotten just that without the truss rod

spec out a ST300 and you have the same guitar:
ST300C 
Right Handed 
Floyd Rose Tremolo $919.00 

LN - Floyd Rose Locking Nut	$30.00 
-MA - Maple Neck/Alder Body (Standard)	$0.00 
-CG - Clear Gloss Finish (Standard)	$0.00 
FTB - Sapphire Blue Flame	$200.00 
TN - Tung Oil Finish Back Of Neck (Natural Wood)	$60.00 
PTH - Pointed Angled 6s Headstock	$40.00 
-PH - Headstock To Match Plain Wood Body Color (Standard)	$0.00 
FMF - Flamed Maple Fingerboard (Tung-Oiled)	$60.00 
-DI - Dot Inlays (Standard)	$0.00 
-FR - Med-Jumbo Frets .048" H .103" W (Standard)	$0.00 
-R12 - 12in Fretboard Radius (Standard)	$0.00 
35 - M22SD Bridge Pickup	$5.00 
-C22J - C22J Neck Pickup (Standard)	$0.00 
-400 - Black Coils w/ Black Bezels (Standard)	$0.00 
AC - Active/Passive Electronics (Guitars Have Coil Splitters, Phase Switch)	$60.00 
BC - Black Hardware	$30.00 
-46 - Elixir 1046E Light Gauge .010 - .046 (Standard)	$0.00 
WLL - Large White Logo (IN, RIN, PTH, PTHR only)	$10.00 
SL - Dunlop Straplocks	$10.00 
HC10 - Black Tolex Hardshell Guitar Case	$69.00 
Custom Shop Total: $1,493.00 
Options Discount: $-100.00 

Sub-Total	$1,393.00


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 10, 2012)

Here we are! 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...56801318121.2047168.1174127963&type=1&theater

I love how Carvin will give like a hint the day before it's actually released, they know how to keep their customers paying attention.


----------



## potatohead (May 10, 2012)

Seven said:


> As already stated, Jason's era Carvin had a thinner neck than offered now, a Kahler and a shorter scale that you can't get on a modern Carvin. There has been a slight variation in the body shape too apparently.
> 
> If they replicate his guitar down to these features I will be buying one.


 
I want to buy one of these, but something is off. You can build this same guitar in an ST300, and if you do, it's over $200 cheaper. I don't think most people are going to pay $200 for the truss rod cover. 

I asked the same question on the Carvin boards, so we'll see.


----------



## Hollowway (May 10, 2012)

Yeah, I'm a huge JB fan, so if Carvin is kicking back a substantial portion to Jason for the sale of these, then cool. But if they're just doing a minor tweak on an existing design and charging extra then I don't think that's too cool.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 10, 2012)

As to why its more expensive then a standard ST... I guess it's because some of the cash goes to Jason? If it does, I say it's worth it, then. The extra, if it is, would be going to a good cause.


----------



## CapinCripes (May 10, 2012)

somehow i am disappointed it doesn't have a kahler. whelp here is hoping carvin someday offers kahlers as an option again.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 10, 2012)

Didn't Jason's have quick-release locking nuts as well? I got a set for my DC135 on that basis


----------



## 7thstringofa7thstring (May 10, 2012)

If I could get one of these, with me being in the UK I would, but it charges a little more here. 

Ah screw it, I'll buy one of these when I have some cash to burn.


----------



## potatohead (May 10, 2012)

Carvin answered the money thing on their board, the extra cost is at least partially for Jason's royalty. 

I am going to see what I can do, maybe if I can sell one of my current guitars.


----------



## Exit Existence (May 10, 2012)

Found this vid
CarvinChannel.com   Jason Becker JB200C Tribute Guitar


----------



## Danukenator (May 10, 2012)

Hmmm...I would have preferred a more traditional spec Becker Signature. I mean, It is a signature model and it isn't like they want to talk on a tacky fretboard logo, they just need to add a Kahler and a short scale neck.


----------



## potatohead (May 10, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> Hmmm...I would have preferred a more traditional spec Becker Signature. I mean, It is a signature model and it isn't like they want to talk on a tacky fretboard logo, they just need to add a Kahler and a short scale neck.


 
They explained on the Carvin boards that even if they could use a Kahler (which they couldn't since there is no neck angle on the guitars anymore) Jason asked to use a Floyd on it. Even his Paradise sig had a Floyd. Also the scale is only 1/4" different.


----------



## GSingleton (May 11, 2012)

Pav said:


> If you're a guitarist, you should be ashamed of yourself.



I am primarily a percussionist. Only been playing guitar for 3-4 years.


----------



## Hollowway (May 11, 2012)

I swear it's just a matter of time before I have someone make me an 8 string version of the Paradise sig. Maybe that's the first thing I'll do when the 8 string Floyd's come out.


----------



## Uncreative123 (May 11, 2012)

I think it's interesting that this showed up in the GIS:

Carvin.com : In Stock DC127C 2 Pickup Guitar with Floyd Rose Tremolo Serial Number 111026


Looks exactly like the Becker model: 12" radius, 25" scale, neck-through, but only $1,224. 

I saw the Becker model is $1,599. I love JB to death, but at face value it really looks like an extra $400 just for a custom truss rod cover.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 11, 2012)

Uncreative123 said:


> but at face value it really looks like an extra $400 just for a custom truss rod cover.



We already went over that. The proceeds go to Becker.


----------



## GSingleton (May 11, 2012)

I actually kinda like how it looks....it is simple yet classy. I am just not a fan of blue or I would consider it.

Also, would it be a sin to drop new pups in it? Like....some bkps or dimarzios?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 11, 2012)

Thats cool some of you want to buy it to help jb out but iirc its pretty easy to donate to him!

Jason Becker : Donation Information


----------



## Pav (May 11, 2012)

GSingleton said:


> I am primarily a percussionist. Only been playing guitar for 3-4 years.



Then you would be exempt.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 11, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> So, what, am I really the only one wishing it was this one??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No... You're not the only one. But I thought Jackson made one. Or is that one the ONLY one?




Hollowway said:


> I swear it's just a matter of time before I have someone make me an 8 string version of the Paradise sig. Maybe that's the first thing I'll do when the 8 string Floyd's come out.


----------



## potatohead (May 11, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> We already went over that. The proceeds go to Becker.


 
If you compare the EXACT same guitar, the JB version is ~ $180 more, not $400. 

I'm more annoyed I can't take some options off the JB version I don't want, like the active circuitry or inlays. I suppose you probably could but they wouldn't take the price of those options off.



GSingleton said:


> I actually kinda like how it looks....it is simple yet classy. I am just not a fan of blue or I would consider it.


 
You can get it in any color you want that Carvin offers.


----------



## Pav (May 11, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> No... You're not the only one. But I thought Jackson made one. Or is that one the ONLY one?



Nope, Jackson made one. Was nicer than that, too.


----------



## kherman (May 12, 2012)

potatohead said:


> If you compare the EXACT same guitar, the JB version is ~ $180 more, not $400.
> 
> I'm more annoyed I can't take some options off the JB version I don't want, like the active circuitry or inlays. I suppose you probably could but they wouldn't take the price of those options off.
> 
> ...



You always spec a ST300 out like you want.
Then still donate to the Jason Becker fund that Carvin posted a link to.


----------



## kherman (May 12, 2012)

Seven said:


> As already stated, Jason's era Carvin had a thinner neck than offered now, a Kahler and a shorter scale that you can't get on a modern Carvin. There has been a slight variation in the body shape too apparently.
> 
> If they replicate his guitar down to these features I will be buying one.



a little known hidden option from Carvin is that you can request different neck profiles. Been around for a couple of years now. Just not advertised. You must call and ask. I belive if the profile has been programed into the CNC machine already, it's $150. If a neck has to be scanned in, then it's $300.
Again, call and ask.

As for the difference in the body between the original ST body and ST300 is
a better heel cut, and the belly cut and arm bevel are sculpted a little more.

I'll post a pic of my '89s and my newer ST300s so you can see.

My '89s with my '09 ST300


 front x3


 back x3

My latest one. '11 ST300.







All my Carvins.


----------



## littledoc (May 12, 2012)

For everyone pointing out that you can spec an ST300 for about $180 less, the difference is apparently in the top. STs use a bent top; Jason's sig is not an ST, but a DC, which uses a carved top. 

It might be a minor difference, but there ya go. They're not the same guitar.


----------



## potatohead (May 12, 2012)

littledoc said:


> For everyone pointing out that you can spec an ST300 for about $180 less, the difference is apparently in the top. STs use a bent top; Jason's sig is not an ST, but a DC, which uses a carved top.
> 
> It might be a minor difference, but there ya go. They're not the same guitar.


 
I just asked this question on the Carvin boards. I would be very surprised if this sig was not just a standard ST300 body. 

I am 99% sure I am going to order, I just need a few questions answered first.


----------



## kherman (May 12, 2012)

littledoc said:


> For everyone pointing out that you can spec an ST300 for about $180 less, the difference is apparently in the top. STs use a bent top; Jason's sig is not an ST, but a DC, which uses a carved top.
> 
> It might be a minor difference, but there ya go. They're not the same guitar.



I haven't seen anything on the Carvin site to support this.
Just someone else (not an admin) mentioning that the '89 Carvins are DCs with the ST body option. Which yes they were, and back then the ST body got a 10mm top. 
Where as today the ST300 gets a 5mm bent top. But, I haven't seen anything actually from Carvin saying that the JB200 gets a 10mm top. Just that it gets a 4A top. Again, no mention if it's 5mm or 10mm.

Looking closely at the Carvin website pics, I would say it's the 5mm bent top.
Mainly, because if you look at the Floyd route, the 4A maple top does not show in the bottom of the route under the fine tuners. Just the plain maple neck.
On the DCs with the 10mm top, the figured maple shows in the route.


----------



## XBetrayedX (May 13, 2012)

wow, That guitar looks killer!


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 13, 2012)

potatohead said:


> Also the scale is only 1/4" different.



It makes a difference to me. I've never liked the 25" scale. I don't even at post-1991 Carvins for that reason.


----------



## yellowv (May 13, 2012)

I think it looks great and I don't know what the big deal is. $1599 for a USA made guitar with a real flame maple top, flame maple board, OFR, etc. plus a bunch of color options and even the option to get a quilt top if you want for a little more money. Shit Chinese made Suhr's are selling for $1400. I'll take the Carvin any day.


----------



## flexkill (May 14, 2012)

I nominate this dude for a JB signature Carvin!


----------



## potatohead (May 14, 2012)

It was just posted on the Carvin boards that this guitar does have a thinner neck than a standard ST300... So that is pretty cool. 

I am killing myself over this damn thing, arggh. First world problems, lol.


----------



## potatohead (May 15, 2012)

Well, I ordered one tonight... Kinda hope it's the first 

JB200C - Jason Becker Tribute Electric Guitar 
Right Handed 
FTF4 - Tung Oil Satin on Clear Flamed Maple 
WAL - Maple Neck & Walnut Body 
5MW - 5-Piece Maple Neck w/ 2 Walnut Stripes 
TN - Tung Oil Finish Back Of Neck (Standard) 
FPH4 - Flamed Maple Headstock Matches Body Color 
PTH - Pointed Angled 6s Headstock (Standard) 
FMF - Flamed Maple Fingerboard (Tung-Oiled) 
NIN - No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only 
STJF - Stainless Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W 
R14 - 14in Fretboard Radius 
BC - Black Hardware (Standard) 
35 - M22SD Bridge Pickup 
39 - M22V Neck Pickup 
400 - Black Coils w/ Black Bezels (Standard) 
BLL - Large Black Logo (IN, RIN, PTH, PTHR only) 
1046E - Elixir Light Gauge .010 - .046 (Standard) 
SL - Dunlop Straplocks 
HC10 - Black Tolex Hardshell Guitar Case


----------



## snowblind56 (May 16, 2012)

What I don't get, is that this is a Signature model, yet you can "customize" it to a certain point. Once you start changing colors, inlays, body woods, etc, it kind of doesn't make it the Artist's Signature Guitar anymore, just a similar guitar made of different wood and painted a different color.


----------



## potatohead (May 16, 2012)

snowblind56 said:


> What I don't get, is that this is a Signature model, yet you can "customize" it to a certain point. Once you start changing colors, inlays, body woods, etc, it kind of doesn't make it the Artist's Signature Guitar anymore, just a similar guitar made of different wood and painted a different color.


 
That's why they're calling it a tribute. If they were all the same, you know as well as I do that they would sell very few because every other guitar they offer has a billion options. It does have a thinner neck than anything else Carvin offers right now, which was the major tipping point for me. I guess it's better to think of this as a different model, like the Holdsworth or Gambale, it just happens to have a very similar (or same) body as an existing guitar they offer. 

There are things on Jason's actual guitar that you can't even get anymore at Carvin... Poplar body, different body radius, Jackson style headstock, 24.75" scale, Kahler... So having a tribute rather than an actual signature makes sense. They did speak with Jason (through his father I assume) and make sure he was ok with that before offering it. They also mentioned Jason asked for a Floyd to be on it even if Carvin was willing to offer a Kahler. If someone wants to order it as close to Jason's actual guitar as possible, they can. Personally I know the flamed blue with maple board has been done a lot of times as sort of a tribute by many people already, so I didn't really want that, even though I think it looks phenomenal. If I was not "allowed" to change the wood, or add a five piece neck etc I most likely still would have ordered it. If it HAD to be blue though... I wouldn't have. 

And, let's be honest, Carvin wants options on the guitar to increase the profit margin.


----------



## JoeyW (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey guys! After failing at using the search engine I was directed here for my questions on this guitar. Does anyone here own one yet? (I'm just gonna copy my questions from the thread I made):

First and foremost, I've been looking for a guitar that really sticks out to me for a while now and well, this guitar is stunning. Of course the only downfall is that I can't play it before pulling the trigger. I'm primarily a Jazz/Fusion guy but I play in a Metal band and I do a lot of Session work, I plan on ripping the pickups out and replacing them but just out of curiosity how are the stock pickups? How well rounded are they?

If anyone could give me any first hand opinions on this guitar it'd be greatly appreciated. As it stands, I think I might order one tomorrow haha.

Thanks!


----------



## Tones (Oct 14, 2012)

oh man Jason is one of my all time favorite guitarists. Im late to this!


----------



## purpledc (Oct 14, 2012)

Im very surprised and happy this came to be. I remember few years back Jason got pissed when carvin made some kid a DC with a truss rod cover that said Jason Becker signature. Jason had commented on a forum of his that he wasnt too pleased carvin would put his name on it. Even though it was said that this was a customer request there was no denying what this customer wanted which was a jason becker carvin. The resulting discussion between JB and carvin must have led to this.


----------



## JoeyW (Oct 15, 2012)

Just ordered mine! 8 loooong weeks ahead of me, uuugh.


----------

